# MANY MANY new pictures of collection



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

Here are a bunch of pictures I just took.. unfortunatly after I took them I stood up and my digital camera fell off the ledge and is now broken. So these are the last pictures my poor poor camera will ever take.

My A avicularia


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Feb 26, 2006)

wow! amazing t's you got there!! VERY VERY NICE COLLECTION!
I like the selection of t's you got there as well.
What are you housing them in?


Very Nice!



James


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice pics! They sure look well fed


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My Ephebopus cyanognathus


























And back into its hole it goes.. hopefully I get to see it again next year lol


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My H lividum.


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My A seemanni


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My B rudloffi


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My C fasciatum


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My C cyaneopubescens
















My other C cyaneopubescens


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My H incei


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My P metallica


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My M robustum


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My P murinus


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My P cambridgei


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My P irminia


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My small P rufliata


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My G Pulchra











My other G Pulchra


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My Cyriopagopus sp "singapore blue"


----------



## spyderguy1983 (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice pics, looks like you have a nice collection


----------



## Mujahideen (Feb 26, 2006)

Cool pics .put more pics of spiderlings please    :clap: :clap:


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

My Xenesthis intermedia


----------



## Twysted (Feb 28, 2006)

My female snow corn snake
















Red albino corn






Lepoard geckos


----------



## Twysted (Feb 28, 2006)

My A avic sling


----------



## Twysted (Feb 28, 2006)

My B Ruhnaui sling


----------



## Twysted (Feb 28, 2006)

My C fimbriatus sling web


----------



## Twysted (Feb 28, 2006)

My G aureostriata sling


----------



## Twysted (Feb 28, 2006)

My L klugi sling


----------



## Mujahideen (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks bro i love the spiderlings!!!!!!!!!!!     nice lings congratz


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Mar 2, 2006)

Very Very impressive collection you have there ! :worship: 
My heart goes to the P.metallica...some day soon i will have one ...ouh yess i will have one ! But all of your T's are very Stunning....im very jelious :drool: :drool:


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice one Charles


----------



## Twysted (Mar 2, 2006)

One more Holothele incei picture


----------



## snoflax (Mar 3, 2006)

very nice Ts, thank you for sharing your pics 

Denise


----------



## Twysted (Mar 3, 2006)

Heres a couple of our snakes

Motley Boa Constrictor






Hypo Boa Constrictor eating 2 rats


----------



## Twysted (Mar 3, 2006)

My H shmidti


----------



## Drex (Mar 3, 2006)

>


What kind of substrate are you using? It looks like dead crickets and popcorn


----------



## Twysted (Mar 3, 2006)

LOL@!@# that is funny.... heh'


no it is a mixture of soil and vermiculite


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 4, 2006)

is it that same stuff that some pet stores use? Has some sort of gold colored flakes in it as well?:?


----------



## Twysted (Mar 4, 2006)

My female red albino corn snake


----------



## anderstd (Mar 5, 2006)

Just to repeat, you have a wonderful looking collection. The photos are very nice as well. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## BLS Blondi (Mar 5, 2006)

*Cool pics*

Keep us updated with pics as they grow.  I am especially interested in how the X. intermedia looks


----------



## Twysted (Mar 7, 2006)

M robustum


----------



## Twysted (Mar 26, 2006)

*I had a few tarantulas molt*

Here are the new pictures of some of my T's that just molted.. I also used a different camera...


----------



## Twysted (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Twysted (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Twysted (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Twysted (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Twysted (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Twysted (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## CedrikG (Mar 26, 2006)

I looooooooove that  congrats *Charles* that is very nice specimen and picture


----------



## Twysted (Mar 26, 2006)

I know this isnt a tarantula or reptile but here are a couple pictures of my little buddy trying to sleep....

Chopper "little buddy"


----------



## Twysted (Mar 26, 2006)

More to come...


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 26, 2006)

Very very nice .  Bring on more!


----------



## Scorp guy (Mar 26, 2006)

what can i say:worship:  very nice!!!


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Mar 26, 2006)

I just want that molt of P. metallica its about as close as i could come to affording a P. metallica    P.S. I'm in Ontario could pick it up


----------



## Spiderface (Mar 26, 2006)

That is an awesome collection. :drool:


----------



## outkast7053 (Mar 26, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## common spider (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice pics and we have the same snake you have.



:clap:


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Mar 27, 2006)

I said it once and ill say it again , nice pictures man :drool: 
Keep them comming ! :clap:


----------



## BEN-V (Mar 27, 2006)

very nice female _P. metallica _ (with a new R1 leg) !


----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)

BEN-V said:
			
		

> very nice female _P. metallica _ (with a new R1 leg) !


You noticed that huh?? good eye you have....

:clap: 

I was happy to see all legs accounted for after the molt


----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)

Lasiodora klugi


----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)

Bonnetina rudloffi


----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)

Brachypelma ruhnaui


----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)

Brachypelma emilia


----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)

Haplopelma sp


----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)

Ephebopus cyanognathus


----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)

Xenesthis Intermedia Sling Post Molt


----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)

Psalmopoeus irminia


----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)

Poecilotheria metallica


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 27, 2006)

CharlesRieder said:
			
		

> Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens



:clap:   awesome ts and photos. 

i think you mislabeled this one though


----------



## syndicate (Mar 27, 2006)

great photos!freshly molted p.metAllica is looking stunning!!!!
what camera/lens ya using if u dont mind me askin


----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)

Sony Cybershot 5megapixel DSC-F717
10x precision digital zoom

As for the mislabelling, thanks.. it has been corrected


----------



## ErikH (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow!  Great pics!  They are all awesome!


----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)

Heres a few more... after this I will probably wait untill a few more T's molt before I take anymore pictures..


----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Twysted (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Twysted (May 14, 2006)

*New Addition to collection*

I just got this red trapdoor spider..










































Here is a movie of it.. (you'll need quicktime player to view it)
http://www.extremeexotics.ca/photos/redtrapdoor.mov


----------



## Ronj (May 14, 2006)

Very nice spider.  Kinda reminds me of a potato, I know, thats weird, but it does.  Thanks for the pictures!


----------

